# zenith tv



## jamesbucyrus (Jul 29, 2008)

i have a zenith model z56z83r7 needs red bulb cant find part number any where. or part any hints on where to look to find part?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

is it a bulb or a Light Emitting Diode ?


----------



## jamesbucyrus (Jul 29, 2008)

how would i know? all i know is thats the only bulb of three. so i,ve just asumed bulb. thank you!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I do not know this set. Over the last 30 years I have done a lot of TV, Monitor and other Electronic repairs .. but I have no knowledge of this set or model 

I asked the question above because you have it in front of you and you know what you are looking at .. I don't. I can't see it. You have to be the eyes that explain to us what you mean by a red bulb .. you now tell me that there are three bulbs .. does that mean we are talking about the fact that there are 3 colours each using a bulb to create the primary colours of Red , Green & Blue ?

Is this a Cathode Ray Tube TV ? Is it an LCD TV or even perhaps a TV with back projection .. 

The more information you supply, the more chance that I, or another member, might be able to help you, without sending you on a wild goose chase.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

@ D_F: Zenith 60" projection TV

Googled 'z56z83r7' loads of references but no trace of a manual at:
http://www.zenithservice.com/index_b2c.jsp

@ James: Can you take a photo of the 'bulb' and upload it here. If we can identify the type, there is a fair chance that we might identify it or at lease suggest a substitute.


----------



## Molaker (Jan 14, 2009)

The z56z83r7 is a rear projection set. I'm pretty sure he's talking about the red CRT. I'm not 100% sure, but it looks like the p/n is A-17649-(something). It actually comes as an assembly. I believe it is referred to as a liquid coupler. This model is an older model (1998 or so, I think) built when Zenith was still Zenith Electronics. LG took them over several years ago. Probably the only source you might find for this part will be after-market. You may be able to locate a CRT rebuilder that can supply or rebuild yours. You might check with some old-timer repair shops in your area that used to service Zenith. They might still have info on this model.


----------

